# Knife



## aussie9 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Guys..

This has probably been done to death, but.....

Can anyone recommmend a good hunting knife.

I have a few Stainless steel ones and they are the worst at holding an edge despite being recommended by Hunting Stores..

Ta in advance


Aussie


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you gonna use the knife for basic field dressing, skinning, boning?

I suggest Knives of Alaska. I have a few and love them. They hold a good egde.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*good knife*

Cant go wrong with a buck,schrade or gerber.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Knives of Alaska*

I have the caping knife that Knives of Alaska makes. It is a wonderful little knife. I use it pretty much for everything. I do not carry it because I do not want to lose it. I do not field dress deer anway because I live within 30 minutes of where I hunt. I can have the hide snatched off in less than 1 hour.

It holds a edge. I skinned and cut up 15 deer one season on 1 sharpening. Not even a touch up between deer. At the end of the season it would still shave. 

Another knife that I like is a Buck but I can't remember what it is called. It is a nonfolding knife. It is like the really large Buck knife but has a slim 5 inch blade. It hold a edge pretty well. I keep it in my truck.

I have a Schrade Sharp Finger with guthook as well. Not the cheap crapthey are turning out now, from China. I have the USA made knife. I had to rework the thickness of the blade near the business end to get it as sharp as I like it. I used a file for this. It is now shaving sharp and stays there. You just have to make sure you oil i because it is not stainless. It can and will discolor. 

I the have a knife that I bought from a butcher. It is a meat cutting knife. It reminds me of a filet knife but the blade is not as flexible. If you know how to sharpen a knife you can get it extremely sharp. The blade is slightly curved upward. It has Victorinox Fibrox on the handle. On the blade is etched IFORSCHNER. I use it for skinning and boning. The long skinny blade works like a charm at taking out the back straps and getting between the joints to seperate the bones. I never use a saw. If you know what your doing you do not need one. 

It all depends on what you are going to use it for. If want one to carry, none of the ones above fit hte bill. I just carry a old Schrade folding pocket knife. I keep other knives in my tool box and my good knives at home for skinnng.

I really doubt one knife will do all jobs. I have a bunch that have their own uses.

I would guess that I skin 20-40 deer a year for people and If I had to choose one knife I would take the Victorinox for every application except for carrying on your side.

My buddy made me a knife out of a old file. He put a gut hook on it. It is probably one of the best knives that I own. It is scary sharp. You need to pay close attention or you will cut something off. I have to keep it oiled because it will rust. I have it put up so I can give it to my son when he gets older.
It holds a edge better than any other knife that I have had. 

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

check these knives out...

http://www.anzaknives.com/


----------



## aussie9 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.........


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I use to be one of skinners for my old hunt club so lord knows I have spent many an hour elbow deep in deer guts. Stainless knives are good for a lot of things mainly because they don't need a lot of care but for edge wise a Carbon blade will be the sharpest thing out there. Sad part of the carbon is they will rust if not oiled and taken care of, I have a Cold Steel knife with a carbon blade that would fly threw a deer like a chain saw for taking off the hide but the blade was a bit big for the fine work.
One of favorite knives for the fine work is a fixed blade Buck knife, the blade is around 4" to 5" long and not more than 1/2" tall. I can get that little thing in anywhere and when done you can read a newspaper threw whats left behind.

These knives see nothing but meat,,, one neat trick for cleaning deer is use pruning shears for cutting off the neck and legs, one quick snap and poof your threw the bone and no sawing needed.

On a side note,, the best sharpener I have found anywhere for blades that need touch-ups is the Lansky Crock Stick, it has a wooden block that is about 11" long and has a plastic hand guard, it comes with 2 sets of sticks around 11", 1 med set and 1 fine set, these will clean a blade up and return it to a razors edge in no time. The wife hates when I sharpen a few knives at one time, one of my arms will have no hair (they have to be able to shave hair easily before I am happy)


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

"nessmuk"


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm a Case XX man myself .... One Buck I do like is the Scout model ..... nice slim handle and not a too big of a blade .... but mostly I use a Case XX


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Al Kai said:


> Are you gonna use the knife for basic field dressing, skinning, boning?
> 
> I suggest Knives of Alaska. I have a few and love them. They hold a good egde.


Great minds think alike.....................Awesome knives. A little pricy but great none the less.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> Great minds think alike.....................Awesome knives. A little pricy but great none the less.


I recently got a Knives of Alaska Jaeger boning knife. 
This knive is so versatile I use it all the time. It is a knife that can be used for Hunting and fishing.

The sheath is also nice and holds the knife at a 45 degree angle so it is comfortable to wear.


----------

